# White Bass - Maumee River Question



## springer275 (Apr 28, 2008)

I have fished white bass off of Marble-head before. But I was wanting to take my boys (8 & 5) up to the Maumee river in May and try to catch the bass in the river, I figured the boys would have a good time.

Does any one have good locations to fish for the white bass, and easy enough to get to for my kids? And be shore fishing? I was planning on using 1/8 oz heads with white grub (2"). Any other suggested presentations? I am heading up this week to go after some of the remaining Walleye in the river and was going to scout out some locations. 

Thanks, 
Springer


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

The white street access would be probably okay, it is rocky though? The other might be Orleans Park.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

White street from parking lot go east to the point a spreader bobber and minnows they will have a ball I use to live 6 blocks from there and always took the kids there


----------



## toledoeyebanger (Jan 4, 2008)

I have always caught alot of white bass at buttonwood and the lower jerome road rapids, also directly underneath the maumee-perrysburg bridge on the lucas county side-just down the street from maumee tackle. when the bite is hot i have caught them on everything from floaters and grubs to rooster tails. minnows ALWAYS seem to produce the best for me however. good luck.


----------

